# Tempest Difference



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Not familiar with the Tempest but does anyone know the difference between a 1966 Pontiac Tempest & a Tempest Custom. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr66GTO said:


> Not familiar with the Tempest but does anyone know the difference between a 1966 Pontiac Tempest & a Tempest Custom. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks.


I'm in the same boat...........I found the CUSTOM emblems in with the parts removed from the car by the PO but to me, my 66 is so so basic how can it be a CUSTOM???????


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't tell you about the Tempest, but Ford has used "Custom" for its absolute base models since the 1950's.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> I can't tell you about the Tempest, but Ford has used "Custom" for its absolute base models since the 1950's.


and this helps us ..........................HOW? :smilielol: Time to take down the Pontiac EXPERT sign and put up FORD!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

From the *Standard Catalog of GTO 1961-2004*:

Tempest Custom series 235 included the thin molding accent trim along the upper body line (appears to be about where the factory pin striping goes), identification script on the rear quarters, chrome windshield & window moldings, chrome molding on the rocker panels, deluxe steering wheel and full molded carpets, all-morrokide upholstery.

Production: 2Dr Ht -31,322; 2 Dr Coupe - 17,182. 96,659 Tempest Customs were built, 13,566 had manual trans, 83,093 had automatics.:thumbsup:


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

PontiacJim said:


> From the *Standard Catalog of GTO 1961-2004*:
> 
> Tempest Custom series 235 included the thin molding accent trim along the upper body line (appears to be about where the factory pin striping goes), identification script on the rear quarters, chrome windshield & window moldings, chrome molding on the rocker panels, deluxe steering wheel and full molded carpets, all-morrokide upholstery.
> 
> Production: 2Dr Ht -31,322; 2 Dr Coupe - 17,182. 96,659 Tempest Customs were built, 13,566 had manual trans, 83,093 had automatics.:thumbsup:


I believe THIS is the answer.......my only difference is mine has the rubber floor mat but mine was the 39th one made in 66....so who knows. It even has a 65 axle in it. 

Time to hang the EXPERT SIGNAGE BACK UP..............:thumbsup:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

What I have learned about Pontiacs in all these years is that _nothing_ is carved in stone and there are variations that don't fit the "mold." Dealers could put in specific change orders and of course add/delete options, and Pontiac did their own thing sometimes. So the Tempest Custom may have included standard items which were included on that model, but they could be changed by the buyer, the dealer, or the factory.

And, having a '65 rear end would not be surprising as yours is an early production car and Pontiac would have had some rear ends left over from the '65 year and they would not have tossed them or re-stamped them, so you got one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not always here to _help_. Sometimes I just like to flap my gums.......


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

PontiacJim said:


> What I have learned about Pontiacs in all these years is that _nothing_ is carved in stone and there are variations that don't fit the "mold." Dealers could put in specific change orders and of course add/delete options, and Pontiac did their own thing sometimes. So the Tempest Custom may have included standard items which were included on that model, but they could be changed by the buyer, the dealer, or the factory.
> 
> And, having a '65 rear end would not be surprising as yours is an early production car and Pontiac would have had some rear ends left over from the '65 year and they would not have tossed them or re-stamped them, so you got one.


I totally agree with you.......I recall ordering new cars back then and I spent hours going over and over and over the order sheet. 

I (don't laugh) ordered a 1972 Vega GT due to the gas crunch and I ordered it in a dark marron metallic, with a white interior (another brain fade) and figured it would come with a WHITE GT stripe along the bottom.:thumbsup:

WRONG..........black. You couldn't see it. I asked why it came that way. I guess my assumption led to my oversight of the box to check for stripe color and soo.......I took possession of the car because I needed it for work. :banghead:

Lesson learned........:yesnod:

I hope I didn't offend you with my poke at your expertise.....I'm in kindergarden with Pontiacs...........so please accept my apology.:yesnod:


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

To further the confusion, my trim tag shows my car as a 233-07 Plain Temepst Coupe

The Pontiac Tempest CUSTOM is 235-07.

My car wears the plain trim tag but has the Custom options. As we noted it was an early production model so just get it to the end of the line was the GM motto. 

Here's the info:


Model Number Body/Style Number Body Type & Seating Factory Price Shipping Weight Total Production
Tempest Series
233 69 4d Sedan - 6P $2,331 3,075 lbs 17,392
233 07 2d Coupe - 6P $2,278 3,040 lbs 22,266
233 35 4d Station Wagon - 6P $2,624 3,340 lbs 4,095
Tempest Custom
235 69 4d Sedan - 6P $2,415 3,100 lbs 23,988
235 39 4d Hardtop - 6P $2,547 3,195 lbs 10,996
235 07 2d Coupe - 6P $2,362 3,060 lbs 17,182
235 17 2d Hardtop - 6P $2,426 3,075 lbs 31,322
235 67 2d Convertible - 6P $2,655 3,170 lbs 5,557
235 35 4d Station Wagon - 6P $2,709 3,355 lbs 7,614


OH AND BY THE WAY......IT's A HARDTOP.....with the post.....so it should be 235-17 The Trim tag is original, I checked.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

"I hope I didn't offend you with my poke at your expertise.....I'm in kindergarten with Pontiacs...........so please accept my apology."



Oh, heck no.:biggrin2: I'm no expert, but am a good researcher and old car enthusiast and have had a few Pontiac GTO's & other Pontiacs when you could buy them for $250-$350, nurse them along because you didn't have a "pot to piss in", trash what was left in 'em, and then sell 'em off after they no longer ran because it cost more to repair than you had in your wallet and it was cheaper to just get another car!:lol:

Besides, if you offended me, I'd simply trace your IP internet address, get your home address, drive to your house, and do a series of donuts on your front lawn. Funny thing is that the patterns in your lawn will grow greener and you won't forget the incident for years to come. Ask me how I know? Ya, it was nice to be young and a little wild!:bannana:


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

we're good......I'm to that age where my mother used to say: "Son, you should know better.:frown2:
Now I know better but I still don't do it, but now it's out of old age, not stupidity!!:yesnod:

I live in AZ so no donuts in my lawn, there's no grass here, plenty of sand, bring your Poncho sandrail and have at it..............


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That means you're fairly close to me.....I'll bring my tagging paint and wait for Pontiac Jim to get all the way out here to help me out (Double Team!) We'll show you what a couple of ex- 'experts' can do!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> That means you're fairly close to me.....I'll bring my tagging paint and wait for Pontiac Jim to get all the way out here to help me out (Double Team!) We'll show you what a couple of ex- 'experts' can do!!




We'd be _bad_ together.:cheers

I just hope azmusclecar doesn't have one of those plastic type newspaper mailboxes (remember those?). Sometimes those things just have a way of tipping themselves upward, the newspaper somehow absorbs an accelerant of sorts, and an unknown spontaneous combustion seemingly takes place - just like a night-time torch from the ancient Roman days. What's worse, like a Lays potato chip, you just can't do one when your with your buddies & his 4-door and soon you all wanna see how many you can do in a row. I'll be darned if in all that "fun" you lose count.:question: Not a problem though. Here is where the local newspaper (you know, the ones that became midnight torches) helps you out not only in remembering how many, but what street you were on so you don't go back again looking for newspaper boxes that are no longer there.:smilielol:

Ya, we're baaaaaad, we're nationwide. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIrhcOIYfA8


----------

